# Picked it Up yesterday..



## SullyARB (Sep 24, 2004)

New to the whole modding world when it comes to Nissan's but im sure it wont be long until I drop in the Filter/Turbo's. Shitty 2 megapixel camera..

http://web.mit.edu/irishman/www/z/z1.jpg
http://web.mit.edu/irishman/www/z/z2.jpg
http://web.mit.edu/irishman/www/z/z3.jpg
http://web.mit.edu/irishman/www/z/z4.jpg
http://web.mit.edu/irishman/www/z/z5.jpg

:thumbup: 

Sully


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Black = Da Bomb.

Clean ride man.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

holy shit black looks better than any other color.


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

welcome to the wonderful world of owning a Z :thumbup:


----------



## SullyARB (Sep 24, 2004)

Some things i have noticed thats im not to fond of...

- Heavy Brake dust on the front two
- On releasing clutch, there's a minor bite/pop in the clutch at the vry end of release.
- Speakers Needs some work..

Otherwise, I cant believe the range of the gears.. along with the take off..

Future concerns.. Has anyone seen issue with the wear on the rotors/pads? About how long till replacement? A friend of mine has a, G35 which is basically the same frame/components etc. and he's had some serious issues with the wear on the rotors and pads..

Input welcomed..

Sully


----------



## jeenyus1five8 (Aug 8, 2004)

i have the brembos and have 19k miles and they r still good no prolems..they do make alot of dust but just swap out the pads and you should be good. 350zmotoring.com and my350z.com are both good sites and have alot of useful info on them.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, black is hot. There's one around here with some kind of flat-deck spoiler, it's a first year or something, but they do look pretty sweet in black. :thumbup:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Everyone one knows Super Black is the best color for a 3-fity. If you have any questions on mods please feel free to ask here. You might want to switch out your stock brake pads for Hawk HPS pads, much less brake dust AND a better bite. Here is a link


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I really think the door handles should be painted black too , though. Would look a _LOT_ better.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

nice ride... but everyone knows Pikes Peak White is the BEST!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Ruben said:


> nice ride... but everyone knows Pikes Peak White is the BEST!


My car is white too, but black is more mysterious, especially at night.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SullyARB said:


> New to the whole modding world when it comes to Nissan's but im sure it wont be long until I drop in the Filter/Turbo's. Shitty 2 megapixel camera..
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/irishman/www/z/z1.jpg
> http://web.mit.edu/irishman/www/z/z2.jpg
> ...


Sweet! Welcome aboard!! :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm a big big fan of LeMans Sunset. I like redline alot too and daytona blue and super black look really good.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

nice ride i like it


----------



## BlkDragonZ (Oct 13, 2004)

*Black is Beautiful!*



SullyARB said:


> New to the whole modding world when it comes to Nissan's but im sure it wont be long until I drop in the Filter/Turbo's. Shitty 2 megapixel camera..
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/irishman/www/z/z1.jpg
> http://web.mit.edu/irishman/www/z/z2.jpg
> ...


Hey Sully,

I just got mine less than a month ago and I'm glad I got the "Black". But it's a great pick no matter what color!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Right on... 3 black BeaZts on here now.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:banana: *squeel!*


----------

